# RE Coronado di Catalano my new stud



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. So...he is a mustang?

Looks like he needs a good grooming job and a bath! I would LOVE to brush his mane. *sigh* He is just beautiful!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning
Congratulations


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Gorgeous -are you breeding him to your mare then?


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone I'm over the moon! I can't believe I was given this opportunity. I'm so grateful.

CLA - I know he's freshly bathed in the top two photos, but it's going to be nuts keeping his pale butt clean. He's registered as a Spanish Mustang and more accurately a Spanish Barb, there are different registries but same bloodlines (mostly) I prefer to call them Spanish Barbs as it more accurately reflects their breeding, no BLM horses in this boy's pedigree!

flytobecat - I am planning to breed him to my mare at some point, she's in Ohio, he's in Colorado, eventually all of us are moving to the Pacific Northwest, but even then I want to work with him and do some more training/promotion/showing before breeding. Though he does have 3 commissioned breedings for 2015 under contract.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

He is stunning. I think I remember hearing about the breed many, many years ago. Hope you continue to bore us with pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I hope that you're not leaving him at pasture with a halter on, unless it's a breakaway. Someone recently posted here that she did that & horse got FRONT hoof caught in halter! 

He's awesome; congratulations!


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Stunning. A real fairy tale horse. Best wishes


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Northern - dont worry his halter is only on when he's being worked with. He's with people I completely trust. Also he has a stall with a run so he's always close. My mare never has her halter on unless I'm working with her too they're both easy to catch. Happy to work. 

Right now he's in Colorado and I'm in Ohio so until then he's going to get lots of care, love and training until I can get him home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!
Congrats!!


----------

